# Diy shed advise



## Simurgh (13 Oct 2017)

Hello, I will start out by saying I have rad several posts but have not got through all 266 pages yet. I apologize if this has been asked and I haven't seen it yet.
Having said that the posts I have read have helped me with many aspects of planning my shed.

I will highlight the question if you want to skip the next bit

My situation is I am completely new to woodworking, I have only made two projects; a computer desk and a stair safety gate. I have loads of ideas but have no where to make things. I am very limited on space and to complete my desk I had to commandeer the dining table for a few days. I have done multiple plans for a shed but it is going to be a a long while to afford it. Also I can not justify spending so much with out actual making things.

I had put the idea on hold until I was looking at some pallets I have already dismantled. the pieces on hand are 33mm x 85mm by approx 1.5m

*So here lies the question(s)*

Could I use the supporting beams of the pallets to form the frame of the shed? Either putting them in a square pattern and then bolting them together to get the height or have two pieces on top of each other and then bolt them to a piece next to them e.g






The size I am looking at is 4M by 3M probably about 3M high. 
The aim is obviously water tightness and for as cheap as possible. Insulation can come later, as well as a better shed once I can justify spending money on it.

The attached shed plan is a design I put together on Sketchup, Having read https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/small-workshop-wip-t104750-15.html I realized I hadn't planned the cladding correctly and it clearly isn't finished.

Not sure if this is enough info or just too much waffle, So if I haven't given enough just ask and I thank you in advance for any advise offered.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Oct 2017)

No. The timber isn't good enough, and it isn't big enough to be reliably strong enough with a join. Besides, the frame isn't the expensive part of a shed, so any savings would be small. Wait until you can do it properly. Try Freecycle for some better materials, perhaps.


----------



## Simurgh (24 Oct 2017)

I posted a reply the day after you replied but it hasn't showed up.

Thank you for replying, I had a feeling that would be the answer. I think I was just wishful thinking


----------

